# What is the best setting for governor & I/O Scheduler



## xnosha (Nov 29, 2011)

?


----------



## Gavin (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think there is a best. Based on what I have learned at university, there are always conditions under which certain algorithms perform inefficiently. I would suggest that you first determine how you normally use your device. Then, I would research the algorithms behind the governors and schedulers available on your device and see if they are optimized for how you use your device. I think that if you provide this community with some background information about how you use your device, we may be able to recommend some suitable governors and schedulers for you to try. Best of luck!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Between interactive, ondemand and smartass, i see no real different based on just observations over the period of having the thunderbolt (since march). They could all be ±1-2% or so, but that's not a noticable difference most of the time. If you want to go measure the differences, as stated, it could vary depending on what applications you are running and how you use your phone. Kernel itself, overclocking and undervolting are mostly what makes the difference for battery life (for better or worse) imho. Things like the ROM and the governor are of lesser importance once you get past rooting and removing bloat.


----------

